# R33 GTR Tommy Kaira Type R?



## speedmachine (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi guys, 
Been looking for a GTR and doing a bit of research. I came across a 'R33 GTR Tommy Kaira'. Now from what little info I've found this is some sort of limited edition model with a few styling alterations. Can any one tell me more about it? Is it tuned differently? Is it worth paying more for one these? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I think its just styling TBH mate.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

It varies,Tommi Kiara is a Japanese tuning company and i`ve seen there cars with different states of tune. I dont think they will be worth anymore personally as one tuning garage is very much the same as any other nowadays.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

As far as i know it is not just cosmetic styling that said each one was totaly up to the customer so no two Tommi Kaira R's are completly the same. Sorry Hodgie I have to disagree Tommi Kaira's are quite rare and do have a loyal fan base and are usually higher priced and highly saught(sp) after. Besides the R's they also had comprehensive tuning options for all other skylines.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

WIT BLITZ said:


> . Sorry Hodgie I have to disagree Tommi Kaira's are quite rare and do have a loyal fan base and are usually higher priced and highly saught(sp) after.


Sorry, i was talking about the UK car sales market.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

although there were numerous items that set apart a Tommy Kaira from other models, by todays standards you would only be paying the premium for the name.

The tommy kaira model came with Garret turbos and made just over 450bhp at the flywheel. The interior had a lot of customisation with Tommy Kaira logos everywhere, and special speedo clusters, temp gauges etc.

The cars were not a ltd edition from the factory, but were produced by an aftermarket tuner.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Dont worry about it hodgie

Ruwan


----------

